# First accessory after first DSLR kit



## mukul (Jan 16, 2014)

What should be the first accessory to buy after you purchase your first DSLR kit?

Let me know what do you think.


Thanks for you advice and time.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 16, 2014)

It depends on what and where you shoot!

Unless you only shoot at home, I'd say a good bag is an essential first purchase - make it big enough to add gear if you plan to buy anything else, or you'll be buying more bags down the line. 

If you find yourself using the popup flash (if using an APS-C body), then get a Speedlite - the extra power but most significantly the ability to bounce flash will improve your fhasl shots substantially. 

If you'll be shooting landscapes, night scenes, or still life, a tripod is important - that's one area where you don't want to cheap out.

Many people use clear/UV filters for protecting the front element of the lens, many don't. That's a personal decision. The summed cost of all my UV filters would pay for another L-series lens. 

If you don't have an external drive already, get one or subscribe to an online backup service. Hard drives fail, houses catch on fire, your images should be in at least two places - preferably in two different locations (I have external drives at home and at work). 

There's no option in your poll for 'all of the above'.  Ok, sometimes it's good to force people to choose…but you might want to add a spare battery as an option.

As for what I did, personally - When I bought my T1i, I bought a bag (Lowepro Inverse 200AW), a flash (Speedlite 430EX II), UV filters (B+W MRC) for my two 'starter' lenses (17-55/2.8 and 85/1.8 ), the BG-E5 battery grip, and an extra battery along with it. A couple of months later, I bought a decent tripod and head (Manfrotto 190CXPRO4 with 488RC2). Of all that stuff, the only items I still have (4.5 years later) are the two UV filters.


----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> It depends on what and where you shoot!



+1

It's difficult to give you an answer 

Welcome to CR


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 16, 2014)

And don't forget about software.... A program like lightroom and learning how to use it will have more impact on you images that anything else.... This is the digital era and for $100 or so you can get a "darkroom" that allows you to things that the masters could only dream about in the days of film....


----------



## Arctic Photo (Jan 16, 2014)

Neuro has already (as ususal) given you a comprehensive answer. i just wanted to share what I did. Bag was my first, after that I got filters to my, at tah point two, lenses. Didn't get a proper flash until recently. Tripod I've had a couple of years, byt I very rarely use it. I'm not into landscapes but do some long exposure sometimes.

There are a million ways to spend money on photographt equipment, make sure you uwe your money right, make sure it supports the way you like to shoot or techniques you want to try out.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## m (Jan 16, 2014)

+1 on the battery and the other things mentioned.

Getting another memory card allowed me to travel without a laptop, which reduced the amount of equipment I had to bring. Keep in mind however that you cannot backup your files this way while you're out and about..


----------



## gshocked (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi,

I put down backpack. Although from experience there isn't a perfect backpack/should bag etc....
If you have a DSLR kit with a twin lens kit a medium sized shoulder bag might do the trick. 
The trap with photography is the more you get interested in it, the more lenses or extra kit you will eventually get.

If you don't have a bag yet, get one that will safely fit what you have. As mentioned earlier, don't be surprised in a few years time you have a few more bags... Each have a different purpose on what your shooting...

The ultimate warning about photography is: it will bleed your money dry. 
However, every photographer can always justify the next purchase. 

The truth is its more "want" than "need." (We all need that super wide lens or telephoto....)
I say: If you enjoy photography get it...

Good luck!


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jan 23, 2014)

Probably depends a great deal upon what was in your "kit". Assuming your purchase was the body, "kit" lens,
charger, battery, software, instruction book and a sturdy box, I would recommend
1. a memory card - which almost never is included in your "kit". You'll need it just to get started.
2. a second battery - yours will always run short just when you need it.
3. a bag - whichever one you get will be wrong and you'll eventually have to replace it, and replace it and so on. So get one big enough to hold your stuff, maybe an additional lens and/or flash with a good shoulder strap.
4. a uv filter for each lens - for protection and it's easier to replace than the lens itself.
5. a lens cleaning kit - especially if you have children. Make sure it includes a blower/brush.
6. a book about your camera - since most of the instruction manuals are terrible. Then read it.
7. a subscription to a photo magazine to help give you ideas and technique advice
8. flowers or a box of candy for your spouse to apologize in advance for continuously sticking the camera in his/her face.

Now go take "pictures".


----------



## gshocked (Jan 23, 2014)

dickgrafixstop said:


> Probably depends a great deal upon what was in your "kit". Assuming your purchase was the body, "kit" lens,
> charger, battery, software, instruction book and a sturdy box, I would recommend
> 1. a memory card - which almost never is included in your "kit". You'll need it just to get started.
> 2. a second battery - yours will always run short just when you need it.
> ...



+1


----------



## eli452 (Jan 23, 2014)

Replacement for the original neck strap! Hand grip, side strap, "sniper" strap, lots of options and threads here.
I use a Camdapter Handstrap Pro and the Black Rapid RS-7 with the RRS B2-FAB-F 38mm clamp simultaneously.


----------



## tolusina (Jan 23, 2014)

Tripod.
A tripod allows you to shoot in low light at low ISOs with long shutter speeds.
Your camera can see far into the distance when anchored securely, far beyond the the ability of any flash to illuminate.
When using a tripod, you are fairly well forced to slow down and really think through your composition.
A tripod can be used in a studio setting for products and models, awesome for landscapes, pretty darn good for portraits. Pretty much essential for steadying telephoto lenses.
They can be useful during weddings, certainly not for all situations.
Not so good in stadiums, anywhere there are moving crowds.
Can be useful for street photography though one often wants more mobility that you'll have with a 'pod.

If your budget is tight, look at Manfrottos with aluminum legs. Big budget, go carbon fiber, there are many good names.
Tripod head is a separate part. Your composition should not sag down as the head is locked.
Really cheap tripods are among the worst possible investments, I'm thinking $150 to $180 USD as a bottom starting point, creep or leap upwards from there as budget allows. I'm just about ready to leap to a set up I'm fairly certain will excel at every task I can imagine throwing at it and may well last a lifetime.
All else being the same, three section legs will be stiffer than four sections, four sections will fold smaller, I'm sticking with three.

About legs, look here...
https://www.google.com/#q=moose%20peterson%20tripod&safe=off
and here....
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ns=p_PRICE_2|0&ci=2636&setNs=p_PRICE_2|0&N=4075788741+4289361368&srtclk=sort

For heads, start by browsing here.......
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/Tripod-Heads/ci/140/N/4075788769
then start asking around.
One strong recommendation is a head with a quick release base and a corresponding plate for your camera. Do consider an Arca-Swiss compatible QR configuration, not quite universal but it should be. 
Heads and QR run from inexpensive to WOW, really?.



Filters, yes, I likes me a polarizer, keep two in my belt pack. NDs and ND grads are on my want/wish list. 

Flash, eventually. Several. And remotes. 

Pack comes later, when you've got a better idea what will be going into it. You'll eventually have many.

External drive, depends on your current computer's current hard drive free space and if you've got other back up options like DVD burning available. Eventually, many, preferably some off site storage as well.

Straps are good, most use them. Sometimes one of the more controversial topics here at CR, you try and you decide.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 23, 2014)

As others have said, depends on the type of photo you want to do. For me, a TTL flash is paramount. Prudence tells buy cards and batteries, with twice the capacity that theoretically you will use. Tripod is very useful, but very annoying to load, so choose a small (when closed).


----------



## lion rock (Jan 23, 2014)

Some one ( Mr Haines ) mentioned software. Good suggestion there.
Develop a good workflow and above all, have the discipline to organize your photos (LightRoom has a superb ways to categorize your photos) while your collection is relatively small and easier to categorize.
-r


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 23, 2014)

Tripod. A tripod can make anyone look competent.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 23, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Tripod. A tripod can make anyone look competent.



;D


----------



## tolusina (Jan 23, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Tripod. A tripod can make anyone look competent.


And that's a good thing!


----------



## tolusina (Jan 23, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Tripod. A tripod can make anyone look competent.
> ...


And then there's the exception for proof!


----------



## dcm (Jan 23, 2014)

With each of my digital bodies, the first thing ordered (usually on the same order) was a second battery, a pair of fast/large capacity cards (32Gb or 64Gb) so I could shoot (stills & movies) without a major interruption, and filters (UV and CPL). I already had bags and tripods from my film days


----------



## ClayStevens (Jan 24, 2014)

lens filter is coming with the kit. So to me, it is the camera bag.


----------



## Sella174 (Jan 24, 2014)

A prime lens (35mm for APS-C or 50mm for FF).

Don't spend money on tripods, flashes, bags, etc., until who've reached the stage where it is a necessity. Also, use this non-purchasing time to save-up your dinero for buying the best available, and not simply the best you can afford (now). By the way, for a bag I personally use those "six-pack" cooler bags and wrap everything in lots of (genuine) flannel.

As for software, Canon's DPP is sufficient (and free!), again until you're actually pushing it to the limit.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Jan 24, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> A prime lens (35mm for APS-C or 50mm for FF).
> 
> As for software, Canon's DPP is sufficient (and free!), again until you're actually pushing it to the limit.



+1 for better glass (doesn't have to be L series)
+1 for using anything that is good enough and free!


----------



## bholliman (Jan 24, 2014)

A decent camera bag with some room for expansion would be my #1 buy. You really need something to carry your gear and protect it when it's not being used. For me the purchase of accessories is almost continuous, there is always something I need/want to expand my options or improve what I have. I'm buying new filters, speedlites, flash modifiers, software, etc. every month


----------



## Northstar (Jan 24, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> And don't forget about software.... A program like lightroom and learning how to use it will have more impact on you images that anything else.... This is the digital era and for $100 or so you can get a "darkroom" that allows you to things that the masters could only dream about in the days of film....



Totally agree....Lightroom or Aperture should be your first purchase.


----------



## slclick (Jan 24, 2014)

A course in photography. Learning to shoot in 'M'. Understanding your settings. RTFM.


----------



## wackocrash5150 (Jan 25, 2014)

With me personally it was a UV filter. My kit was on promo with a bag and spare battery but I still would've probably picked up a filter even if it wasn't. I know some people don't use them but I like the extra protection.


----------



## Albi86 (Jan 25, 2014)

1. Lightroom
2. A fast prime
3. Depending on your interests, either another fast prime, a speedlite, a telezoom or a macro lens.

This tripod thing is kind of overrated. Tripods are great for certain things, but this dogma that it's impossible to take decent pictures without lugging around the thing and setting it up, and fiddling and manouvring and fiddling a bit more, is just nonsense.


----------



## flowers (Jan 29, 2014)

mukul said:


> What should be the first accessory to buy after you purchase your first DSLR kit?
> 
> Let me know what do you think.
> 
> ...



1. camera bag and a tripod. You will need a tripod. If not sooner, then later.
2. Light, Science and Magic (book)
3. 1-3 flashes and a shoot through umbrellas, lightstands, reflectors and diffusors, also below:
4. tracing paper
5. emergency blanket (silver/gold) http://www.ebay.com/sch/items/?_nkw=Silver+Gold+Reusable+Emergency+First+Aid+Rescue+Space+Thermal+Survival+Blankets&_sacat=&_ex_kw=&_mPrRngCbx=1&_udlo=&_udhi=&_sop=12&_fpos=&_fspt=1&_sadis=&LH_CAds=
it fits in your pocket and provides a large 2-in-1 reflector. priceless!
6. backup storage - extra cards, harddrives, whatever you need for redundancy
7. at least one other body (if you're not a serious photographer or don't plan on doing this for a living, this part might not be necessary.) buying your second body from the same brand as your first body saves you money or at the very least the hassle of using adapters.
8. a macro lens. sooner or later, you'll need it/want it. actually, for the best DOF control in macro, buy a macro TS lens.
9. consider what you want to shoot and then buy appropriate lenses
10. get all the free photo editing programs you can find, from lightzone to gimp, rawtherapee to hugin.

10 for the price of one!


----------



## cid (Jan 29, 2014)

well I assume you are just getting into using DSLR, so my points are
[list type=decimal]
[*]dig trough web learn, how does your camera work i.e.: http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/
[*]learn about right exposure and exposure compensation - it makes a lot of difference to have a properly exposed shot and not
[*]check out online courses or tutorials. I'm very satisfied with http://kelbyone.com/
[*]buy some fast prime, focal length is up to your preference - it gives you more light and makes you think about scene and composition
[*]get lightroom - invaluable for managing and post processing
[*]tripod - and I vote for quality stuff, it will last and you won't need replacement soon
[/list]

If you decide you need some accessories, then buy quality stuff even if it's more expensive. If you are only little bit serious about photography it will save you all the money you would use on all the previous upgrade steps and probably you will end with the same gear.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jan 29, 2014)

A good pair of shoes. You won't find good photo opportunities if you can only think of your sore feet. Then you'll realize that its your neck that hurts so a good bag and strap it will be...


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 29, 2014)

IMG_0001 said:


> A good pair of shoes. You won't find good photo opportunities if you can only think of your sore feet. Then you'll realize that its your neck that hurts so a good bag and strap it will be...



Maybe a gym membership... too many photographers complain about the weight of their gear


----------



## Northstar (Jan 30, 2014)

There are lots of good answers here,,,,tripod, flash, fast prime, extra memory cards/batteries...etc.

I have all of the above, and then some, but I use them very little compared to the following two "accessories" that I use all the time. 

1. A quality bag - you need a good bag for transporting and protecting your gear while traveling to and from your shooting location, and while you're at the shooting location. Also, a good bag will allow you to conveniently carry multiple pieces of equipment or accessories. 

2. A good photo editing/management program like Lightroom or Aperture. 

If you don't have either of these, then one or both is a good place to start.

If you have both already, then I would suggest a flash, or one of the more affordable prime lenses like the 50mm 1.8, 50 1.4, or the 85 1.8.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 1, 2014)

Click said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > It depends on what and where you shoot!
> ...



+1

However, I have to agree that *Lightroom* would be a good initial purchase to establish a workflow and help get your shots organized and be as good as they can be.

Also, get a good camera strap and ditch the one that came with the camera. Your back and neck will thank you. There are many alternatives. My favorites are *Rapid Strap, OP/Tech and BosStrap*.

Next, consider a flash unit. If you don't want to spend hundreds yet, just get a handy *SunPak RD2000* with the *Sto-Fen diffuser* and a set of *eneloop batteries*.


----------

